# Google Documents



## Pilgrim (Aug 1, 2007)

Have any of you used Google documents? I'm curious about it because I have an old computer that doesn't have much capacity and I also like the idea of being able to access the documents from any computer.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes. It's a great resource. In fact, I use it to put our Church budget and Church documents on it so they can be linked to and shared with the Church. Anybody with a browser can then view them or even collaborate on them.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 1, 2007)

I *LOVE* Google documents! Use it all the time. 

Wrote my (unfinished, darn it) NaNoWriMo novel using it, so I could write on any computer. 

Used it for joint Christmas lists for last year, so my children and siblings with kids could suggest what they'd like, then we'd cross things off as we bought them, thereby eliminating duplicates. There were several of us able to edit that document, and it was incredibly useful.

I also used it for MY Christmas list. ;^p


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 2, 2007)

Google Documents are awesome. I am using them in conjunction with my Precentor blog to communicate announcements and provide resources.

They really work.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 3, 2007)

I use Google spreadsheets to keep a running list of certain things. I really like it.


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 3, 2007)

I like it quite a bit. Usually when I read a theology/apologetics book, I'll take notes from it and type them out, then upload them to Google docs so I can quote from them with ease.


----------



## x.spasitel (Aug 3, 2007)

Very useful for document transfer, as long as it's smaller than 512 KB (which some things are...)


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 3, 2007)

throwing in my enthusiastic support for google docs, too!


----------



## crhoades (Aug 3, 2007)

x.spasitel said:


> Very useful for document transfer, as long as it's smaller than 512 KB (which some things are...)


 
Check out www.yousendit.com for larger files up to 100MB and up to 2GB for 4.99 a month.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 3, 2007)

x.spasitel said:


> Very useful for document transfer, as long as it's smaller than 512 KB (which some things are...)



Is that the limit per document? I'll have to look at it more closely. But almost all of mine are probably smaller than that anyway.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2007)

Mr. stick-in-the-mud-here. Why, if I have Excel and Word on my PC would this appeal? I can see it as a cheaper joint writing solution than some of what MS offers, but otherwise, why?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Mr. stick-in-the-mud-here. Why, if I have Excel and Word on my PC would this appeal? I can see it as a cheaper joint writing solution than some of what MS offers, but otherwise, why?



Ditto, and if I want to access my documents anywhere else where I have the internet, I just set up my computer on logmein.com and can access my own desktop.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Mr. stick-in-the-mud-here. Why, if I have Excel and Word on my PC would this appeal? I can see it as a cheaper joint writing solution than some of what MS offers, but otherwise, why?





Calvibaptist said:


> Ditto, and if I want to access my documents anywhere else where I have the internet, I just set up my computer on logmein.com and can access my own desktop.



Well, in the example I used above, if you're trying to share a document with an entire Church then you typically not only have to e-mail that document to everyone and hope they have the most up to date copy but you also have to rely on the fact that everybody has that application. Word is fairly ubiquitous these days but some people may just have an Internet connection.

This allows you to post a document online that everyone can read (in my example, the Church budget) and you can even set it up so that multiple people can collaborate on a document. Because the "master" is online, you never have to worry about different people having different versions.

I could go on for hours about Information Management for large organizations. It's a great tool.

If you're an individual then you can just use your local hard drive. Of course, when it crashes, you'll wish you had a verson backed up off-site somewhere.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 3, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Check out www.yousendit.com for larger files up to 100MB and up to 2GB for 4.99 a month.



I usually upload the file via FTP to my server and then send the link. Of course my server costs more than $4.99 per month.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Well, in the example I used above, if you're trying to share a document with an entire Church then you typically not only have to e-mail that document to everyone and hope they have the most up to date copy but you also have to rely on the fact that everybody has that application. Word is fairly ubiquitous these days but some people may just have an Internet connection.
> 
> This allows you to post a document online that everyone can read (in my example, the Church budget) and you can even set it up so that multiple people can collaborate on a document. Because the "master" is online, you never have to worry about different people having different versions.
> 
> ...



I agree with your illustration. Sharing is a great benefit to google docs.

BTW, your kids look much cuter without the Cowboys jersey!


----------



## crhoades (Aug 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I usually upload the file via FTP to my server and then send the link. Of course my server costs more than $4.99 per month.


I recently purchased a new linksys router with a usb port for an external hard drive and comes with a ftp server. Nice thing is I can access it anytime from any place. 

By any chance do you know what a media server is? It has one and I thought I could serve up audio files from it and cannot figure out what in the world to do with it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 4, 2007)

The router has a media server?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 4, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I agree with your illustration. Sharing is a great benefit to google docs.
> 
> BTW, your kids look much cuter without the Cowboys jersey!



Careful....


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, I'll fess up. I use Google documents for specific documents that I need to corroborate with someone else on. It works great for simple formulas, however, Google Documents spreadsheets seem to have difficulty with more complex formulas. Oh, and I've also used the word processor with my wife to create a list we both worked on, downloaded it in the OpenOffice format and printed it ... beautifully. 

I'll admit when I first heard about web-based applications I was not thrilled, however, I'm slowly becoming a fan of such applications and have even switched my email from Outlook to Gmail's web-based interface. I had over 5 GB of stored email on my drive! 5 GB ! ! ! I've since archived it all onto an external drive and have freed up all that space!

I also understand that banks are working on a web-based Quicken program. But I'll admit I'm very apprehenseive about allowing my financial information be to stored online. I think I'll keep that on the local hard drive for now.

Just my ...


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 4, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> Have any of you used Google documents? I'm curious about it because I have an old computer that doesn't have much capacity and I also like the idea of being able to access the documents from any computer.


 So, does the government.


----------

